# Quilting forums for my friend?



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Please let me know of any quilting forums that I may pass along to my friend. She does magnificent work, with spectacular color sence.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Here's a few to get her started:

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/quilt/

http://www.quilterstalk.com/

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/quilt/

http://my.allpeoplequilt.com/apq/forums.jsp

http://www.quiltingboard.com/forums/list.page


The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Hey-! a wealth of links for her. Thanks!
I go to her house to watch the Tripple Crown races, and Breeder's Cup. She is always thimbeling along while we watch the horse races.


----------

